# Schlagermusik - eine andere Welt?



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

Hallo!


Ich habe gerade meinen Vater zu seinem 72. Geburtstag u.a. eine Schlager CD geschenkt welcher er sich gewünscht hat.  Von "Klubbb3" mit Dauergrinser Florian Silbereisen.
Mein Vater hört schon immer Schlagermusik. Wobei als er jünger war auch noch Boney M usw gehört hat.
Ich weiß nicht... ich finde die Musik einfach unerträglich. Dazu noch diese schmalzigen Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen Texte. 
 Da wird über Hip-Hop Musik gemeckert das der sich oftmals gleich anhört und die Lieder so simpel aufgebaut sind,
aber als ich vorhin die Musik von der CD gehört habe... es hat sich fast alles gleich angehört. Diese typische Stimmungsmusik. Satter Kick und ne Snare. Ein paar treibende HiHats und ein paar 0/8/15 Akkorde.
Ich finde die alten Schlagerlieder aus den 70´ern und 80´ern waren da anspruchsvoller. Die habe ich auch mal gerne auf Partys gehört wenn man etwas angetrunken war.
Sonst kann ich der Musik nichts abgewinnen und teilweise habe ich das Gefühl, dass Leute die nur Schlager hören irgendwie in einer musikalischen Paralellwelt leben.
Zwischendurch gibt es mal ein schönes Lied was ich auch gut finde aber das ist ganz selten.
Wie ist das bei euch wenn ihr Schlager hört? Oder dazu genötigt werdet.


----------



## Tech (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Schlagermusik - eine andere Welt*

Ich muss mich dann meist recht schnell übergeben.  Schlager geht garnicht.


----------



## azzih (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Schlagermusik - eine andere Welt*

Bin jetzt kein Experte dieses Genres, aber Schlager ist auch für mich so ziemlich das letzte was ich mir geben würde. Musikalisch ist das in der Regel total simpel und belanglos und inhaltlich uninteressant und klingt fake.  Bei den Kinderreimen muss ich schmerzverzerrt das Gesicht verziehen, aber das geht mir bei heutigem Radiopop auch oft nicht anders. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das viele erfolgreiche Schlagersänger sich die Texte schreiben lassen, verwundert mich die Qualität doch sehr.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Schlagermusik - eine andere Welt*



azzih schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man bedenkt das viele erfolgreiche Schlagersänger sich die Texte schreiben lassen, verwundert mich die Qualität doch sehr.


Vor allem das man sich so zum Hampelmann macht.  Bei der ******** die sie singen. Aber denen ist das Geld anscheinend wichtiger.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Schlagermusik - eine andere Welt*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei euch wenn ihr Schlager hört? Oder dazu genötigt werdet.


 Marmor, Stein und Eisen bricht wird schon mal auf einer Seminargruppenfeier ohne Todesgefahr bei entsprechendem Pegel akzeptiert.

Aber alles neuere kann mit Schlafen vor der Tür oder ähnlichem geahndet werden.

Ansonsten steht bei mir von Abba bis Zappa nur Rock (Classic, Progressiv, Hard und Heavy) oder Elektronik (Mike Oldfield, Tangerine Dream, J.M.Jarre, ...) und etwas EAV, Magdeburg und andere Ostklassiker im CD- / Plattenschrank.

Fast ständig im Hintergrund laufen die Klassiker (D.P, J.T., L.Z., Cream, Genesis, Ozzy, ... ) in Dauerschleife.

Und manchmal etwas Prog- und Krautrock.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Schlagermusik - eine andere Welt*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Marmor, Stein und Eisen bricht wird schon mal auf einer Seminargruppenfeier ohne Todesgefahr bei entsprechendem Pegel akzeptiert.


Ja der gute alte Drafi Deutscher!



> Ansonsten steht bei mir von Abba bis Zappa nur Rock (Classic, Progressiv, Hard und Heavy) oder Elektronik (Mike Oldfield, Tangerine Dream, J.M.Jarre, ...) und etwas EAV, Magdeburg und andere Ostklassiker im CD- / Plattenschrank.
> 
> Fast ständig im Hintergrund laufen die Klassiker (D.P, J.T., L.Z., Cream, Genesis, Ozzy, ... ) in Dauerschleife.
> 
> Und manchmal etwas Prog- und Krautrock.


Ich bin da auch vielschichtig... Pop, Rock, Elektro/Synthesizer, Hip-Hop, R´n´B, Filmmusik, Funk, Jazz.


----------



## azzih (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Schlagermusik - eine andere Welt*

Was mich auch immer wundert sind diese riesen Konzerte da von Helene Fischer  und wie sie alle heissen in großen Stadien. Jeder Idiot sieht doch sofort dass da nicht einmal in der ganzen Show live gesungen wird. Das gleiche bei den Fernsehauftritten.  Okay wenigstens so Ballermann Auftritte sind hoffentlich dann wirklich live.

Trotzdem warum gucken sich Menschen sowas an und bezahlen dafür? Kann ich mir doch auch gleich die CD zuhause anhören.  Bin als alter Hip Hopper gewohnt das bei Konzerten alles live gerappt wird und  schön ausgerastet während Konzert. Rumsitzen und sich ne Show  vom Band geben wär gar net meins. Dafür kann ich kein Respekt geben. Denke den meisten auch aus anderen Genres geht das hoffentlich genauso


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Schlagermusik - eine andere Welt*



azzih schrieb:


> Trotzdem warum gucken sich Menschen sowas an und bezahlen dafür? Kann ich mir doch auch gleich die CD zuhause anhören.  Bin als alter Hip Hopper gewohnt das bei Konzerten alles live gerappt wird und  schön ausgerastet während Konzert. Rumsitzen und sich ne Show  vom Band geben wär gar net meins. Dafür kann ich kein Respekt geben. Denke den meisten auch aus anderen Genres geht das hoffentlich genauso


Ich weiß was du meinst. Aber ich gehe grundsätzlich auf keine Konzerte. Das sind mir zuviele Menschen auf zu engen Raum. Das kann ich nicht ab!

Aber mal in einer kleinen lokalen Bar bei uns so Live-Auftritte von Künstlern sind ok.
Und es kommen hier auch großartige Künstler hin. Letztens war gerade Klaus Doldinger da. Der ist Jazz Musiker und Komponist. Er hat u.a. die "Das Boot" Theme, die Musik von "Die unendliche Geschichte"  und die "Tatort" Titelmusik komponiert.

Klaus Doldinger – Wikipedia

Christian Bruhn ist auch genial





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dcjhpETolG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Solche Komponisten mag ich!

Christian Bruhn – Wikipedia


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Schlagermusik - eine andere Welt*

Der Übergang Deutsch-Pop und Schlager ist ja fließend. Manches was früher vielleicht Schlager genannt wurde ist heute "nur" als Popmusik eingeordnet, das macht dann das was sich noch traut Schlager zu nennen um so extremer.
Silbereisen muss nun wirklich nicht, aber Wolle P oder Münchener Freiheit darf es auf Feiern ruhig Mal sein.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Schlagermusik - eine andere Welt*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Übergang Deutsch-Pop und Schlager ist ja fließend.


Ja bei manchen Liedern braucht man nur die Texte ersetzen und/oder auf Englisch singen.
Sonst halte ich z.B. von Helene Fischer nicht soviel aber das Lied "Atemlos" hat mich ne Zeit lang auch geflashed.
Oder von Christina Stürmer "Millionen Lichter". 


> Silbereisen muss nun wirklich nicht, aber Wolle P oder Münchener Freiheit darf es auf Feiern ruhig Mal sein.


Münchener Freiheit sind ok.


----------



## mlbcharly (13. Oktober 2018)

Jetzt habt euch mal nicht so. Es ist doch schön, wenn sich jeder mit seinen Neigungen wohl fühlt.
Man kann manches verurteilen oder auch toll finden. Über dieses Thema muss man jetzt bestimmt
kein Fass aufmachen. Musik stimuliert und jeder empfindet anders.

Ergänzend möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass viele englische Texte...naja...auch very stupid sind.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

mlbcharly schrieb:


> Jetzt habt euch mal nicht so. Es ist doch schön, wenn sich jeder mit seinen Neigungen wohl fühlt.
> Man kann manches verurteilen oder auch toll finden. Über dieses Thema muss man jetzt bestimmt
> kein Fass aufmachen. Musik stimuliert und jeder empfindet anders.


Ich will auch nicht komplett verurteilen. Ich  sehe das nicht ganz so ernst. 
Manche Schlagerlieder finde ich ja auch gut.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Manche Schlagerlieder finde ich ja auch gut.


 Das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIYRFvQMh7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ?


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach du ********!

Musikalisch gefällt es mir... aber ist glaube ich auch eine Coverversion... komme nur gerade nicht drauf welches Lied. Irgendeine bekannte Rock/Popgruppe...


Edit: Black Sabbath "Paranoid" stand sogar unterm Video.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ach du ********!
> 
> Musikalisch gefällt es mir... aber ist glaube ich auch eine Coverversion... komme nur gerade nicht drauf welches Lied. Irgendeine bekannte Rock/Popgruppe.../QUOTE] Gelle.
> Ozzy is Greate.
> ...


.


Ich hab schon einige Remakes gehört (das beste von Marillion - absolut vergessen die Kayleigh-Truppe - läuft gerade im Winamp bei mir), 
aber so jodeln, wie Thijs van Leer, konnte keiner.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ab und zu muß man auch mal in die niederländischen Berge gehen und einem Jodler zuhören.


Ja das niederländische Gebirge hat was!


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja das niederländische Gebirge hat was!


 Und die Volksmusiker erst ... .


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man sich mal so anschaut, was in den US-Charts seit 5-10 Jahren auf den vorderen Plätzen steht, kommt man ebenso zu dem Schluss, dass die Musik immer simpler und monotoner wird. Da klingt alles nach dem gleichen Einheitsbrei, es muss gar nicht Schlager sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal so anschaut, was in den US-Charts seit 5-10 Jahren auf den vorderen Plätzen steht,


Meiner Meinung nach kam seit 30 Jahren nichts kaufenswertes.
Die ollen Kämpen haben ab und zu noch was gucken lassen (Iron Maiden . Brave new World - 2004 oder so) und das wars dann.

Ozzys "13" ist gut gemeint, aber wie eine Schlaftablette.
Wo ist die Aggressivität von Paranoid oder Children of the Grave?

Deep Purples "Infinite" hat mir jemand geschenkt.
Ich wollte ihn nicht vor den Kopf stoßen, aber nach dem ersten Abspielen war für immer Sendeschluß.
Kein Hit, nicht mal ein Akkord ist im Gedächtnis hängen geblieben.

Das ganze klingt wie eine weichgespülte Form der Gillan-Band und genau das ist es auch.
Gillan schlachtet Deep Purple ohne Lord und Blackmoore.

So etwas geniales wie "A Light In The Black",  "Stargazer", "Kill The King" und "Tarot Woman" (göttlicher Anfang!) werden wir wohl nie wieder hören.

Heaven and Hell hat 2009 mit Dio noch mal eine ganz große Show in Wacken abgezogen.
Die ist zu empfehlen, aber in den Hitparaden hört man davon nichts.

Bible Black, I und Time Machine (mit dem unheimlichen Anfang) wären würdig gewesen.

Long Live Rock & Roll!


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2018)

Pauschal kann ich das nicht bestätigen. Es gibt auch bei aktueller Musik immer wieder gute und innovative Lieder.

Z.B. dieses Lied fand ich sehr innovativ:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UVNT4wvIGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aber auch sowas gefällt mir:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34Na4j8AVgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und noch viele mehr...


----------



## chaotium (14. Oktober 2018)

Die besten Lieder kamen aus den 70/80/90er und aus dem früher 2000er.

Als bei meinem Dad noch der Plattenspieler ging, hab ich die Platten rauf und runter gehört. Aber ich denke auch jeder hat nen Bezug zu Musik. Wenn Ich im Radio oder Internet (youtube usw)
Musik aus den 90er höre, dann erinnere Ich mich an meine Kindheit.

Mit Schlagern kann ich gar nichts anfangen. Das ist aber bei der Deutschen Musik allgemein. Ich kanns nicht hören. Ausnahmen gibt es aber.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Z.B. dieses Lied fand ich sehr innovativ:
> 
> aber auch sowas gefällt mir:
> 
> und noch viele mehr...


Tut mir leid.
Damit kann ich nichts anfangen.

Musikalische Bäume werden da auch nicht ausgerissen.

Ein 2 min Solo, wie bei A Light in The Black oder Princess of the Dwan ist da wohl nicht zu erwarten und die handwerkliche Kunst einfach zu flachbrüstig.

Rock müß brüllen, schreien, stampfen und es muß krachen.
Nicht immer, aber immer öfters.

Und wenn die Krawallos mal leise sind, gibt es meist Hits (Dreamer, Wind of Change, Child in Time, ...).


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tut mir leid.
> Damit kann ich nichts anfangen.
> 
> Musikalische Bäume werden da auch nicht ausgerissen.
> ...


So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker. Ich könnte mir nicht  die ganze Zeit nur Rock anhören... das wäre mir zu langweilig. Es gibt noch sehr viel mehr als nur ein Genre.


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. Oktober 2018)

Mir ist typische  Mainstream Musik meistens schon zu überladen und "partylastig". Aber "normaler" Schlager mutiert durchgehend immer mehr in Richtung Ballerman-Schlager oder völligst übertriebenes Friede Freunde Eierkuchen..

Ich akzeptiere wirklich viele Musikrichtungen. Elektro, HipHop, Pop, Rock, Country. usw. das hat alles was eigenständiges, meist niveauvolles und in meinen Augen künstlerisch wertvoll, da ne gewisse komplexität vorhanden ist, auch wenn ich mir Subgenres wie Metal, Dubstep oder Deutschem Gangster-Rap z.B. gar nix anfangen kann. Es ist wenigstens komplex und zumindest "interessant".

Aber Schlager? Das ist nur Hau drauf gute Laune musik. Die Samples und Effekte sind so simpel und schlecht, dass sie irgend ein 13 Jähriger im MusicMaker zusammengeklickt haben könnte. Teilweise ist das wirklich sehr extrem. Ohne jetzt beleidigend wirken zu wollen. Zu schlager Musik kann ich mir nen Downie vorstellen, der in der Schule nur singen und klatschen gehabt hat, aber keinen mündigen Menschen.

Ich kann daher nur sagen: Ja. Schlagermusik (zumindest alles, was halbwegs aktuell ist) ist ne völlig andere Welt. Niveaulos und Extrem billig produziert und unterscheidet sich daher wirklich von JEDEM anderen Genre, das existieren mag. 
Und ja, auch meine Eltern hören es. Trotzdem kann ich nicht anders, als so abwertend darüber zu reden. Früher haben meine Eltern immer oldies aus den 70er und 80ern gehört, die tatsächlich gar nicht mal schlecht waren. (War auch kein Schlager, sondern eben normaler Pop und Rock). Aber heute wird nur noch das gehört, was auf ARD und ZDF kommt. Und das ist meist aktueller Schlager.
Dabei hat das Genre fürher in der Tat hochwertig produzierte Musik hervorgebracht. Ist zwar nicht meins, aber die Qualität war gut. Schöne Melodien, guter Gesang. Aber wie gesagt, das was heute gespielt wird ist einfach nur unfassbar peinlich....
Ich glaube, das Hauptproblem ist, dass typischer Schlager auf biegen und brechen irgendwie modern wirken will. Und dann endet es fast immer in so nem ungewollt billigen "Ballerman" Stil, der nicht anders kann, als die Leute im immergleichen Takt klatschen zu lassen.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (14. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Musik muss nicht anspruchsvoll sein, damit sie einem gefällt. Die arabische Popmusik, die ich höre, ist es auch nicht unbedingt.
Dieses Lied ist meines Erachtens allerdings der Prototyp dessen, weshalb ich Chartmusik seit dem genannten Zeitraum unhörbar finde. Dagegen wirken selbst die ersten Lieder von Katy Perry oder Lady Gaga einfallsreich.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kam seit 30 Jahren nichts kaufenswertes.


Kommt natürlich auf die persönlichen Präferenzen an. Vereinzelt gibt es auch heute immer wieder gute Lieder. Die Masse ist allerdings schrecklich.


----------



## RyzA (14. Oktober 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Dieses Lied ist meines Erachtens allerdings der Prototyp dessen, weshalb ich Chartmusik seit dem genannten Zeitraum unhörbar finde. Dagegen wirken selbst die ersten Lieder von Katy Perry oder Lady Gaga einfallsreich.


Ich finde das geil. Sowohl von der Musik/Groove als auch den Gesang.


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei euch wenn ihr Schlager hört? Oder dazu genötigt werdet.



Ich werde sogar gelegentlich dazu genötigt das zu SPIELEN statt es nur hören zu müssen (hier so Stefan Mross Style halt). 

Sagen wir so, man lernt über die Jahre mit dem Schmerz umzugehen. Mir machts wenig aus wenn ich ne Schlagerparty abziehen muss. Immerhin hat man ja Bandkkollegen dabei und in aller Regel zusätzlich zur Gage Freibier das den Schmerz etwas dämpft.

Es gibt aber etwas was viel schlimmer ist. Wenn man nach dem Auftritt unter die Leute geht und die dir dann sagen "von allen Stücken war XY (Schlager) aber das schönste - da habt ihr viel geübt oder?".
Es ist für mich viel härter wenn das Publikum noch glaubt wir würden sowas gerne machen oder es wäre irgendwie anspruchsvoll. Man muss sich da immer hart zurückhalten um nichtzu sagen "Nö, der Schlagerscheiẞ geht uns tierisch aufn Sack, er ist musikalisch so einfach dass er nie geübt sondern nur bei Auftritten vom Blatt durchgenudelt wird und ohne dabein paar Liter Bier zu kippen ists kaum zu ertragen".

Ich bin auch immer etwas zweigeteilt was Herr Silbereisen und ähnliche angeht. Ich meine es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder dem gehts genauso wie mir/uns und er zieht das halt durch für Geld und ist absolut professioneller 24/7-Grinser und dübelt sich ggf. mit irgendwas weg um alles zu ertragen. Oder er macht das wirklich aus Überzeugung und hat Spaß daran.
Letztere Option macht mir Angst.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Hallo!
> ...
> Wie ist das bei euch wenn ihr Schlager hört? Oder dazu genötigt werdet.



Es gibt nicht ein Schlagerlied bei dem mir nicht speiübel wird, was wohl an meinem Musik geschmack liegt Punk-Classic-Deutsch-Rock/Metal/ auch mal gerne Hardcore Metal und etwas Gothic
Freut mich das es Menschen gibt die das einfach gerne Hören. Oder sogar dabei die Fassung verlieren und vor der Bühne Mastu..(äh sorry).
Ich glaube auser Rentner wie z.B. meine Großältern schon lange und meine Mutter die das Ganz gerne hören, weil sie mit dieser Musik ihre Jugend verbinden gibt es keinen der das ungedrungen hört.
Ich könnte es nicht verstehen wenn mir jemand sagt ich mag die Volksmusik, und wir stehen dabei gerade nicht in einem Bierzelt und mein Gegenüber hat ab nicht 2,5 Promille.
Da von ab glaube ich diese Musik ist nur dazu geschaffen um Geselligkeit zu fördern was meistens im Saufen endet. Schlussfolgerung ich bin ein Misantrop auf Abstinez.

Nichts gegen alle die die das gerne Hören und unter 60 sind. Viel Spaß. Ohne jemand Persöhnlich diffamieren zu wollen- 
Das ist doch als wenn sich eine 30-jährige einen AOK Chopper schnappt und rum humpelt obwohl sie Kerngesund ist.
Helene Fischer Andreas Jodelieje.. Nur weil die Neuer am Markt sind macht es die Musik nicht besser. Was soll das, hat die Menschheit nicht genügend Probleme


----------



## Oi!Olli (14. Oktober 2018)

Es gibt schlimmeres. Die Coverversionen von Bella Ciao


----------



## pedi (14. Oktober 2018)

schlager haben nichts mit dem alter zu tun, müsste ich dann auch hören-bin 67.
meine musik ist das:
YouTube
aber genauso gut das:
YouTube
schlager höre ich selber nicht, aber bei schönem wetter von meiner nachbarin aus dem garten. mich störts nicht.
was mich SEHR stören würde, wäre rap, hip-hop und dieses unsägliche elektonische nullmusik gedudel. das ist die pest.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> aber genauso gut das:
> YouTube


Das finde ich noch schlimmer als Schlager... damit kann man mich scheuchen.

Wenns Volksmusik sein soll höre ich lieber amerikanische Country Musik.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das finde ich noch schlimmer als Schlager... damit kann man mich scheuchen.
> 
> Wenns Volksmusik sein soll höre ich lieber amerikanische Country Musik.


In Deutschland ganz normal, dass die Leute keine Bindung zur Heimat haben. Ziemlich traurig. 

Ich habe auch Phasen, in denen ich das Alpengedudel höre. 

Hier mal ein paar richtig gute Musiker:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eoDasLiuTwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sind allerdings Österreicher, Verzeihung, Südtiroler.


----------



## pedi (15. Oktober 2018)

so verschieden sind die geschmäcker.
country höre ich auch sehr gerne, bevorzugt bluegrass und cajun.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> In Deutschland ganz normal, dass die Leute keine Bindung zur Heimat haben. Ziemlich traurig.


Ich habe eine Bindung zu meiner Heimat, nur mag ich diese Musik und das Gejaule nicht.
Dann höre ich lieber deutschen Pop, Rock oder Hip-Hop.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Bindung zu meiner Heimat, nur mag ich diese Musik und das Gejaule nicht.
> Dann höre ich lieber deutschen Pop, Rock oder Hip-Hop.


Ok, dann bitte ich um Verzeihung. 

Es gibt ein Schlagerlied, welches ich vor 3 Jahren ganz gern hörte. 
Der Text ist natürlich total kitschig, aber mir gefiel das damals. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dHHtPi-j7dQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Ok, dann bitte ich um Verzeihung.


Kein Problem!



> Es gibt ein Schlagerlied, welches ich vor 3 Jahren ganz gern hörte.
> Der Text ist natürlich total kitschig, aber mir gefiel das damals.
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, das ist dieser typische 08/15 Schlager, welcher sich poppig anhört, aber irgendwie bei viele neuen Künstlern sehr ähnlich klingt.

*Edit:* Solchen Schlager kann man sich meiner Meinung nach gut anhören... (wenn man was getrunken hat)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDcPSqrmuIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## pedi (15. Oktober 2018)

hip-hop als musik zu bezeichnen ist äussert grenzwertig.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Oktober 2018)

Hier mal die Empfehlung eines Kanals, der hier alle glücklich macht. Der Name spricht für sich. 
YouTube
YouTube


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Hier mal die Empfehlung eines Kanals, der hier alle glücklich macht. Der Name spricht für sich.
> YouTube
> YouTube


"Amigos" 

*Edit:* Die Gruppe "Pur" kann man sich gelegentlich auch noch anhören finde ich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XC-HspEa2vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder "Rosenstolz"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUjgrsvlswE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oi!Olli (15. Oktober 2018)

DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> In Deutschland ganz normal, dass die Leute keine Bindung zur Heimat haben. Ziemlich traurig.
> 
> 
> Sind allerdings Österreicher, Verzeihung, Südtiroler. [emoji38]





Ich muss trotzdem nicht jeden Mist gut finden, nur weil er aus meiner Heimat kommt.

Südtirol ist Italien nicht Österreich.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2018)

Sowas hier höre ich mal ganz gerne:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l-4bnToZpN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## compisucher (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich stehe mehr so auf finnische Volksmusik:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6yrSRCIFiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> hip-hop als musik zu bezeichnen ist äussert grenzwertig.


Wer das glaubt weiß nicht was Hip-Hop ist.
Einfach Mal z.B. Fugees anhören. Musik im Sinne von melodisch ist das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## RyzA (15. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wer das glaubt weiß nicht was Hip-Hop ist.
> Einfach Mal z.B. Fugees anhören. Musik im Sinne von melodisch ist das auf jeden Fall.


Manche kennen nur (deutschen) Gangster Rap.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (15. Oktober 2018)

Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich muss trotzdem nicht jeden Mist gut finden, nur weil er aus meiner Heimat kommt.
> 
> Südtirol ist Italien nicht Österreich.


Vollkommen verständlich, wenn man sich mal unsere Regierung anschaut. 

Ändert ziemlich wenig daran, dass da hauptsächlich Österreicher leben oder eben Südtiroler. Schon mal gehört, wie die Menschen dort sprechen oder dort gewesen?
Wenn Düsseldorf morgen Frankreich ist, werde ich trotzdem nicht zum Franzosen.


----------



## pedi (15. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Manche kennen nur (deutschen) Gangster Rap.



das ist akustische umweltverschmutzung,und nichts als sinnloser, überflüssiger krawall.


----------



## Olstyle (15. Oktober 2018)

Da widerspreche ich dir auch kaum, aber das kann man imo eben nicht auf das gesamte Hip-Hop Genre ausweiten.


----------



## pedi (15. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Wer das glaubt weiß nicht was Hip-Hop ist.
> Einfach Mal z.B. Fugees anhören. Musik im Sinne von melodisch ist das auf jeden Fall.


ich erwarte ja auch nicht, dass diejenigen, die echte volksmusik als gedudel abtun, sich die Stoaberg Musi anzuhören.
wenns nicht gefällt, dann gefällts ganz einfach nicht.
aber ich höre mir die Fugees einmal an, bin ja für alles offen.
hab mir nur ganz kurz das hier angehört, ist aber schon ganz genau eben jenes gestammel, dass ich ums verrecken nicht ab haben kann, tut mir leid.
YouTube


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Oktober 2018)

Macht nichts, das Gestammel der volkstümlichen Musik klingt auch nicht angenehm für meine Ohren. 

@ Topic 

Schlager find ich toll... NICHT! Ich muss zwar nicht "brechen" oder "bekomme" Ohrenkrebs, aber das "Ich muss hier echt weg"-Gefühl steigt mit jedem Takt expotentiell dramatisch an.


----------



## pedi (16. Oktober 2018)

zwischen diesem rap-hiphopgestammel und gestottere und der mundart der echten (betonung liegt auf echt) ist ein himmelweiter unterschied.
dass du da droben kein bayerisch verstehst ist klar. ich verstehe hier im allgäu auch kein platt, deswegen verunglimpfe ich das ja auch nicht als gestammel.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Oktober 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> dass du da droben kein bayerisch verstehst ist klar. ich verstehe hier im allgäu auch kein platt, deswegen verunglimpfe ich das ja auch nicht als gestammel.



Tja mit der Behauptung das ich kein bayrisch verstehe liegst du leider falsch und plattdeutsch wird hier auch sehr selten gesprochen.

Da du "Gestammel" für die englische Sprache verwendest war ich so dreist, das auch für den südlichen Dialekt zu nutzen... wusste nicht das man es nur einseitig verwenden darf sorry.


----------



## pedi (16. Oktober 2018)

es heisst "bayErisch".
es geht mir nicht um die englische sprache, sondern um das was die rapper und co als "gesang" verstehen. das hat mit singen nichts zu tun.
dass platt selten gesprochen wird, ist mir schon klar, es geht um die echte volksmusik, die bei euch sicher nicht auf hochdeutsch gesungen wird.
diese musik wird eben so wie hier im alpenländischen raum im dialekt der jeweiligen region gesungen.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Oktober 2018)

Ah echte Volksmusik... na wie gut das ich volkstümliche Musik geschrieben habe.

Volksmusik wäre etwas wie "Das Wandern ist des Müllers Lust", "Hoch auf dem gelben Wagen" oder "Hänschen klein"... über ein Jahrhundert alte Lieder. 

Das was man heute von den Zillertaler Buam oder wie sie alle heißen hört hat nichts mit Volksmusik zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> es geht mir nicht um die englische sprache, sondern um das was die rapper und co als "gesang" verstehen. das hat mit singen nichts zu tun.


Das nennt man "Flow".


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Oktober 2018)

Genau. 

PS: Ich weiß gar nicht warum pedi sich so angepisst hat... ich hab nur gesagt das es nicht angenehm klingt für meine Ohren, das man daraus gleich ein ich verstehe kein bayrisch (ja das ist Volksmund und ich werde es immer so schreiben ) macht, ist mir heute Abend gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Oktober 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> es heisst "bayErisch".
> es geht mir nicht um die englische sprache, sondern um das was die rapper und co als "gesang" verstehen. das hat mit singen nichts zu tun.



Wer behauptet denn, dass es sich dabei um "Gesang" handelt im Rahmen des klassischen Verständnisses von "Singen"? Und ist "Singen", so wie DU es verstehst oder verstehen möchtest, denn überhaupt der einzige und gleichzeitig einzig allgemeingültige Begriff von "Singen" bzw. "Gesang"?

Es ist ja gar kein Problem, wenn du mit Hip-Hop nichts anfangen kannst. Aber DU kannst halt für DEINEN persönlichen Geschmack sprechen und brauchst nicht zu versuchen, andere davon zu überzeugen, dass SIE einen schlechten Musikgeschmack hätten. Das gleiche gilt natürlich für alle anderen Menschen auch.


----------



## pedi (16. Oktober 2018)

da hast du recht, es kam allgemein rüber.
füge bitte , zumindest dann in gedanken, für mich, meinen geschmack usw, ein.
volksmusik ist nichts antiquarisches, sondern etwas lebendiges. hat nichts mit dem alter der stücke zu tun, obwohl sehr viel überliefertes liedgut ist.


----------



## HenneHuhn (16. Oktober 2018)

Dann ist ja gut! 

Volksmusik ist ja aber auch ein sehr weit gefasster Begriff. Was versteht man darunter? Tatsächliches "Volksliedgut"? Also überlieferte (und eventuell neuinterpretierte) Musik aus einem spezifischen Kulturraum (letzteres betone ich deshalb, weil es einfach keine "deutsche Volksmusik" gibt)? Oder versteht man darunter jegliche Musik, wo der Künstler/die Künstlerin mit für die jeweilige Kultur traditionellen Versatzstücken wie einer klassischen Lederhosen, Trachtenjanker oder meinetwegen auch einer Takelbluse ausstattet? Und wo überschneidet sich Volksmusik mit dem klassischen oder modernen Schlager? Ich finde das aus einer soziologischen Perspektive ganz interessant. 

Allerdings gebe ich zu, dass ich mindestens mit dem, was so allgemein als "Volksmusik" a la Musikantenstadl gilt, rein gar nichts anfangen an (meiner Einschätzung und Meinung nach ist das bis zum kalten Kotzen durchkommerzialisiert und darüber hinaus handwerklich wie inhaltlich höchst trivial, einzig und allein zu Verkaufszwecken auf minimal volkstümlich getrimmt).


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Oktober 2018)

Volksmusik ist traditionell! Die schlagerorientierte volkstümliche Musik die im Musikantenstadel präsentiert wird, will doch nur noch den Anschein wiedergeben und es soll sogar bayrische Schlagersänger und  Gruppen geben die meinen das ein Auftritt in Lederhosen und Geburtsmundart reicht um es Volksmusik zu nennen. 

Hier als Beispiel nenne ich mal den Herr Gabalier.


----------



## pedi (16. Oktober 2018)

jetz sind wir beeinander.
Gabalier ist österreicher.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. Oktober 2018)

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> YouTube


Das gefällt mir sogar. Roger Whittaker mag ich. Hatte mein Vater früher auch öfter gehört.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. Oktober 2018)

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

Und was ich damals auch ganz witzig fand war Blödel-Schlager wie EAV.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lheIRyhsUSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Klaus & Klaus waren auch witzig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGOx4oG3Q3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die hier waren auch gut...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tQYQ9nhWw7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. Oktober 2018)

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

Kannst du die Videos nicht eingebettet verlinken? Dann kann man gleich sehen was das ist.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. Oktober 2018)

Wie geht das ?

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Wie geht das ?


So ...


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich habe die Schaltflächen nicht, auch nicht unter Erweitert.

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Ich habe die Schaltflächen nicht, auch nicht unter Erweitert.


Hmm, komisch.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab auch gerade kein Bock danach zu suchen 

YouTube

YouTube


----------



## RyzA (16. Oktober 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zbEkbRi-GmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IGg7rPug9PM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. Oktober 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> Gabalier ist österreicher.



Das kann jeden passieren...  

PS: Nicht das sich das hier zum nächsten Musikvideo-Thread entwickelt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (17. Oktober 2018)

Zählen Die Hoten Tosen eigentlich mittlerweile auch offiziell als Schlager?


----------



## RyzA (17. Oktober 2018)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Zählen Die Hoten Tosen eigentlich mittlerweile auch offiziell als Schlager?


Nein! Das ist Deutsch-Rock!

Das Gegröle hört sich zwar immer gleich an... aber gut lassen wir das!


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6NyZzfv8qY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (19. November 2018)

Es gibt nur einen Gott!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BBgw-Hsy1Bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The godfather of Schmalz!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jM8l9PIl_gM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (19. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nEUsHvZtbVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lheIRyhsUSE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Haasinger (19. November 2018)

Besser kann man Schlager nicht auf den Punkt bringen:
YouTube

Die Meinung von Marti übernehme ich auch 1:1.


----------



## Zoon (20. November 2018)

Im Gegensatz der "Schöne Welt" Schlager kann man sich EAV durchaus geben. Vorallem wenn man die Texte richtig deutet mal wieder aktueller denn je.


----------

